# Rio Ancho Flamenco guitar lesson Toronto



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Rio Ancho (Flamenco –Jazz rumba) by Paco De Lucia

So… dear friends and colleagues: Welcome to the second lesson on Flamenco-Jazz for all instruments 

We will continue with a marvellous composition from the great composer Paco De Lucia 
and here are the lessons
video lesson 1) http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo83.html
video lesson 2) http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo84.html 
You are invited to upload your own video to YouTube playing a solo with your instrument accompanied by the sound track on 
video lesson 2 which is this: http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo84.html 
(in a week or so!..., then we will comment over different timbres blending with the timbre of the guitar etc, for different creative approach’s etc, it will be fun!)
And everything else you need to know it’s all explained in the videos.

Enjoy!
Your friend
Ruben Diaz
[email protected]



Enjoy also the article:
The steps to improve in our practice.............
http://www.guitarfoundation.org/drupal/node/4790


----------

